# Show Nubian



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I hardly see anyone show Nubians, I know that the popular breed is Boer but if you show a Nubian can someone post pictures of them. I just just got a beautiful Nubian that I'll hopefully be showing at fair this year and I'd like some advice and opinions. I can post a better picture of her tomorrow if anyone would like.


----------



## Brooke Slipke (9 mo ago)

there are different projects for Nubians since they are classified as Dairy Goats, Im not sure what is happening. they should be shown in a dairy show, not meat.


----------

